# alcohol and accutane?



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

can you drink on this stuff? the doc told me i can have a couple of pints in a evening but being 20 im more of a binge drinker i dont really just have a couple of pints i normally go out alternate saturdays an sink quiet alot more than 2 pints which she said i cant do, im well aware i should listen to th dr but is it possible to get away with a messy night out like once a month? anyone any past experience with this? cheers


----------



## frostman (Apr 10, 2006)

i had accutane when i was 19 and had it bad. i did sink a fair few pints on it back then, but id try to avoid it if i was you.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Incredibl3Bulk said:


> can you drink on this stuff? the doc told me i can have a couple of pints in a evening but being 20 im more of a binge drinker i dont really just have a couple of pints i normally go out alternate saturdays an sink quiet alot more than 2 pints which she said i cant do, im well aware i should listen to th dr but is it possible to get away with a messy night out like once a month? anyone any past experience with this? cheers


Both will influence liver enzyme levels and hangovers can be dreadful

Not ideal from experience and TBH if you cannot go 16 weeks without getting drunk maybe its not the drug for you


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

i didnt drink at all the 1st course i did but this time the course overlaps my birthday and just wanted to know if i could get away with 1 days drinking thats all.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Try and report back, there are no contraindiciations but from personal experiences I wouldnt unless its one or two


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk (May 6, 2008)

went out on saturday for my bday bash got very tanked up and have noticed nothing at all to do with accutane and alcohol not even a hangover! however i wont be drinking again any time soon as i have a derm appointment and possibly a blood test in about 3 weeks so shall stay clean for a while now.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

old post but watch your liver pal

roac is bad for your liver, as is alcohol, drink f loads of water


----------



## Simo2007 (Aug 18, 2008)

Went on the 16 week course of Roaccutane 2 years ago. I was strongly advised not to drink heavily, the odd pint here and there was acceptable, turned out I didn't drink at all and the habit never caught to this day!

Roaccutane worked a treat with no alcohol intake, drink lots of water and take your pills with a decent meal (not with salad or a glass of water by itself, the fat in the food increases the absorption rate).


----------



## teresa5454 (Oct 30, 2010)

I can recommend a reputable pharmacy (Accutane) http://online-canadian-drugshop.com/item.php?id=3187&aid=9210 I received the order and it was on time and the pills work great


----------

